
Two-step verification is here - andersonmvd
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/09/10/two-step-verification-is-here/
======
andersonmvd
Took 3 years (see [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/5811/support-two-
fa...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/5811/support-two-factor-
authentication-bb-7016)), but finally there. Now it's time to find security
bugs in this implementation.

~~~
mattkrea
Agreed. If it took that long it certainly sounds overcomplicated to me
considering with the right library a TOTP and QR setup for Google
Authenticator can be written and tested in a day.

~~~
mattkrea
Thanks for the downvotes but with speakeasy [1] and something like node-qrcode
[2] I have done exactly this.

[1]
[https://github.com/markbao/speakeasy](https://github.com/markbao/speakeasy)
[2] [https://github.com/soldair/node-qrcode](https://github.com/soldair/node-
qrcode)

------
ChrisLTD
Excellent! Kudos to the Bitbucket folks for implementing two factor auth.

------
sowbug
Next: FIDO U2F!
[https://www.yubico.com/applications/fido/](https://www.yubico.com/applications/fido/)

------
Aldo_MX
I'm glad they finally implemented 2FA.

------
cheerioty
(awyeah)

